

Tinderbox is like the Emacs of Notes - jashmenn
http://www.eastgate.com/Tinderbox/

======
billpatrianakos
I like the idea of emacs but struggle to use it effectively. I've owned
Tinderbox for a few years and only opened it a handful of times. There is a
steep learning curve. If this hadn't been posted to HN I might not have given
it a second look. I'm going to make it a point to try to figure it out. How
about a blog post on some specific use cases?

